# Who guards the eggs?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have another pair of rams that spawned, however maybe someone can explain their behavior. Both want to fan the eggs, however the female does NOT want the male ANYWHERE near the eggs. When she wanders off, he will take his position fanning the eggs, however when she comes back she violently chases him off. She then spends the next minute doing this "jerking" dance around the eggs. My other rams fan together. What could be the difference? Is this destined for doom?

EDIT:

They are chasing each other. Is this some type of ritual before the male fertililzes?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Some cichlid pairs don't get on as well as others. Just like people.lol. I think if me and my wife where cichlids, we'd be red devils lol!
Provide plenty of hiding places and give it time.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

> I think if me and my wife where cichlids, we'd be red devils lol


LMAO...very funny


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

like CM said, some get along better than others..


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Precisely on the "getting along" issue. My pair of rams take turns guarding the eggs, and the female actually gets mad at the male if he's gone too long and isn't back for his shift. She will actually swim out and chase him over to the eggs. Talk about a lazy bum! It's funny though... reminds me of my mom trying to get my dad to do the dishes back in the day! LOL


----------

